# Useless Billy done poached all the Big Bass out of my pond #285



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

true story


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Well maybe not all of them, but caught two and posted them on facebook last year


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

I just hope he was holdin it the right way when he took da pic


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Selfies at his house so I know those fish are gone


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Last post, lock her down


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dang Billy, every good poacher knows not to go braggin' on FB


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

ODR would not have been proud of the selfies. Back ground was a trailer


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope Bigs got outta ticket


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Dang Billy, every good poacher knows not to go braggin' on FB



Billy like the honey badger...


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> ODR would not have been proud of the selfies. Back ground was a trailer



ODR was the selfie king.  There was another dude got into adding odd colors and such to his selfies last year.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, that stunk for Bigs


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Apparently theres an art to a good selfie, even those of poached bass


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy didn't get out of his ticket


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

How'd you know they were your bass, DHD.  Not doubtin', just curious.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice one bbl


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Just check out my selfie in honor of ODR. Great blue sky background


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Just check out my selfie in honor of ODR. Great blue sky background



Too much smilin' in your selfy to be ODR approved.  Also, gotta scribble out them trees so folks don't know where you caught the fish


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> How'd you know they were your bass, DHD.  Not doubtin', just curious.



Long story but things get around quick in a small town. And he confessed once confronted. Even bragged how awesome the pond was and loved fishing there lol


If that ain't Billy LOL


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Bigs get a speedo ticket?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Long story but things get around quick in a small town. And he confessed once confronted. Even bragged how awesome the pond was and loved fishing there lol
> 
> 
> If that ain't Billy LOL



  Did you know him?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Too much smilin' in your selfy to be ODR approved.  Also, gotta scribble out them trees so folks don't know where you caught the fish



That is true LOl
Also need more of a **** eating grin too


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

May want to remove the clouds in your selfie too......givin way too much info to folks lookin' for a big bassin' spot


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Well heck, I didn't know just anybody could fish it, dhd. Me and Mm an oops an jb an some others may hit it this weekend.


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

bigs got a ticket for failure to maintain lane...........


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Did you know him?



Nope. But I found out and tracked it down. There is ALOT to the story. it goes back a few years...and we've had run ins in the past. Like my boss said, you have a good pond, you'll have to deal with it. He has to locked someone up every few years to get the message out.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Well heck, I didn't know just anybody could fish it, dhd. Me and Mm an oops an jb an some others may hit it this weekend.



Im in


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Poachin' DHD's lake flop^^^^


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Well heck, I didn't know just anybody could fish it, dhd. Me and Mm an oops an jb an some others may hit it this weekend.



Well come on!! Just make sure I'm there since I don't own the pond  Mm has been there before


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

I got some good billy stories about people fishing in my pond.....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Years ago, a friend gave me a jon boat Billy had been using to poach his pond.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy LOVES poaching


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've always wanted to own a pond......lived on one for a little while a few years back, it's just cool to be able to go fishing out the back door.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Years ago, a friend gave me a jon boat Billy had been using to poach his pond.



Billy will leave enough fishing tackle and polls to stock Wal-mart. Problem is Billy's poles are ususally not even goodwill calibre


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Did bigs get a ticket for posting on gon?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Billy will leave enough fishing tackle and polls to stock Wal-mart. Problem is Billy's poles are ususally not even goodwill calibre



Jon boat wasn't either, but, a little paint and some carpet made it fishable.  That's the same little boat I took across the bay from Carrabelle to Dog island when I was young and very stupid.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

I have several ponds and lakes to fish. Problem is I can't take guests to most of them. My biggest is 62 ares. I have several that are 3 up to 18 acres. Furthest one from the house is 25 mins


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

A good pond is like a big buck, it's hard to resist. Especially If it's on the side of the road.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

this exactly^^^^
no way for Billy to resist


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

We even found "glow in the dark" corks the other day.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

If billy would have taken the crappie, small bass, or brim home, we wouldn't have been as upset. Esp the crappie. Taking several big sows out was not cool. Oh well, we'll grow another one a watch closer I guess


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

There is a famous pond(s)/ lake(s) in Hoschton on a high dollar piece of land that me and some buddies used to slip in and fish after dark. We'd have someone drop us off at the road and hoof it over a mile back to them carrying one rod each and a half dozen spinnerbaits and a pocketful of worms. Good times.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bigs?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

My fear of gettin' shot kept me from some good fishin', I recon


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

When I was a kid tresspasing didn't exist


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

There is 4 lakes in a row by my parents house. We fished them all. And never got in trouble.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Even had people show up and ask if we had any luck.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Nowdays, if probably be shot for going to the same ponds.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I got permission to fish one anytime I want, but he won't let me hunt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

My best fishin' spot is an hour and fifteen minutes from home.  Dude that lives on it loves lettin' kids come and fish, so I can bring freinds who have kids down there and we can fill a cooler with crappie in no-time.  My boy caught an 8# bass there when he was 10 yrs old.

But, he don't like folks sneakin' in there at all.  Says he'll let most folks with the decency to ask fish.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

We'd a got shot on this place. Feller is mighty proud of his 1200acre spread and rightly so...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Afternoon Peeps.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey KD


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I burnt myself out of fishing when I worked at the water plant in Fayette county. There was a small settling pond on the property. Every time I fished it, I would catch 5-8 pound bass. My work schedule was 7 p.m.- 7a.m. I would go in at 4, fish til 6.55, clock in, work, clock out at 7 and fish til 10 every morning. I always threw them back, but I was the only person to fish that pond in 20 years.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bigs is back


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

That was 11 years ago, if I felt like anyone would remember me, I'd go back and fish it.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> I burnt myself out of fishing when I worked at the water plant in Fayette county. There was a small settling pond on the property. Every time I fished it, I would catch 5-8 pound bass. My work schedule was 7 p.m.- 7a.m. I would go in at 4, fish til 6.55, clock in, work, clock out at 7 and fish til 10 every morning. I always threw them back, but I was the only person to fish that pond in 20 years.



Even when I lived on a lake, I didn't burn out of fishin', and I'd go darn near every day back then.


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech fishing in a doo-doo pond......


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

No ticket he pulled over some spring breakers


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm goin fishin in Lake Ontario this July


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> There is a famous pond(s)/ lake(s) in Hoschton on a high dollar piece of land that me and some buddies used to slip in and fish after dark. We'd have someone drop us off at the road and hoof it over a mile back to them carrying one rod each and a half dozen spinnerbaits and a pocketful of worms. Good times.



The difference now is ya'll were kids. We've caught kids and just asked them to leave. This was a grown man that the owner asked to leave(wasn't going the press charges) came back later and the guy was still fishing(Stupid Billy). Sometimes they just run and leave there stuff. I did that when I was about 17. Got caught but was just asked not to return.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm goin fishin in Lake Ontario this July



Very cool


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm goin fishin in Lake Ontario this July



Shoot yeah!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Goin after some northern pike and salmon


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've never caught a pike.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

I never caught a Salmon...or a Northen Pike


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

I caught salmon last fall in Oregon.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

That was cool......but the road trip there and back was awesome.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

It was about 6K miles round trip.  Got a selfie of me n mt rushmore on the way there.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

My bro in law set it up with a charter  no joke the caps name is one eyed willy


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope you catch a bunch of em


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

That's what he says anyway


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope I don't get sea sick


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> The difference now is ya'll were kids. We've caught kids and just asked them to leave. This was a grown man that the owner asked to leave(wasn't going the press charges) came back later and the guy was still fishing(Stupid Billy). Sometimes they just run and leave there stuff. I did that when I was about 17. Got caught but was just asked not to return.



haha...shows what you know! We were in our late 20's! 

The addiction is real....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

LOL^^
We'll this guy was older than that and he was giving a green light to just leave and he didn't. Broad daylight too. I have to admit though, I never did that after my teens. But I understand..hence the "get out of jail free" card given the first time


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

All this poaching talk's gettin me antsy.. Can't wait to do some squeezing.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2015)

oops1 said:


> All this poaching talk's gettin me antsy.. Can't wait to do some squeezing.



Just finished


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> mattech fishing in a doo-doo pond......



Nope, luckily we didn't do waste water. We pumped water in from the resovier, filtered and added calcium and chlorine, and pumped it out. The settling pond was for back washing the filters.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in DA mood to catch a fish now.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

My problem is finding somewhere close without a boat.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Just finished



Not that kind.. I'm talkin high steppin.. But thanks fur sharin


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Warner robins must be the capitol of exhaust leaks.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Every car here sounds like its running straight pipes.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy must be stealing catalytic converters down here


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

He thought he was stealing Cadillac convertables at first.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

But the scrap yard wouldn't take a whole car.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> But the scrap yard wouldn't take a whole car.



Billy is goin to the wrong scrap yards... Tell him I gotta guy


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Scrimmage game tanigh if the rain stays away.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm ready fo some baseball


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I will pay off the ump if medium oops is on the hill


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

It only takes a chicken basket and a cold won


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

The strike zone will be huge


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> My problem is finding somewhere close without a boat.



I gotsa place just outside Jackson I can take ya....


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't drive it like pappy used ta


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hils?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'm ready fo some baseball



JB JR got in his first HS game last night......I think I was more nervous that he was.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

He did fine, though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Ist tournament of the spring for us this weekend.  Short mag trying to land the 2nd base spot.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> JB JR got in his first HS game last night......I think I was more nervous that he was.



That's awesome.. We're still in A ball


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> He did fine, though.



that's a goot feeling aint it


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's a goot feeling aint it



Oh yea. Good confidence boost for him.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Later... Billy Boyz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

later oops


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 10, 2015)

yall behaving?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 10, 2015)

Where is NE Ga Pappy?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Let's do it hilsman


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Aint seen Mig around today


----------



## ccherry (Mar 10, 2015)

Yall need to google " hunting pigs with monkeys"


----------



## rydert (Mar 10, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Yall need to google " hunting pigs with monkeys"



oh my........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 10, 2015)

is that google search safe for work?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nitram done lost his Avitar


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Me tooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Now its back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

My computer actin funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ha, caught frenchy asleep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Aint seen Mig around today



Dagnabit Billy's can't get work done right so it takes away my useless time at work


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Billy the carpenter showed out at work when he got fired. Security came aand got him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Eyerecon he didn't like getn fired for doing nothing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I know she's habits I fish that pond on Monday mornings


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Y'all don't rat me out. Them big bass on my Facebook were caught on a Monday morning


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Y'all funny today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

They quit posting when I show up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm lame


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Dang Mig! What kinda bidness do you work at ?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fuzzy you aint lame you just late


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Dang Mig! What kinda bidness do you work at ?



Lead of Pizza box folding.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Fuzzy you aint lame you just late



My threads are lame.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lead of Pizza box folding.



I bet you work with some characters


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Gonna sleep good tonight. Doc gimmie some cough medicine with hydrocodone in it


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

What up Dawg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I bet you work with some characters



Bunch of convicts but they work cheap


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

YOu fish today dawg?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey dhd I didn't fish in your pond Monday morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't even own a fishing pole.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Mark. Didn't fish today.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Gotta take my son to the dentist tomorrow then we gonna go walk the boat slips at the Marina and try to snag some crappie


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey Bo$$. Wrong dawg but thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2015)

No problem


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Sold


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Scrapy in the house


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

Was gonna poach some fish but fixed spaghetti instead.
Poached fish is bland on a good fish but makes strong fish bearable.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

Poaching fish can be good.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> YOu fish today dawg?



Not today. I wanted to though!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hey dhd I didn't fish in your pond Monday morning



You should have, they was biting!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Was gonna poach some fish but fixed spaghetti instead.
> Poached fish is bland on a good fish but makes strong fish bearable.



Coulda made spaghetti with fish balls


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish balls ain't that a Jewish delicacy


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

They nasty


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Ask oops he is our Jewish expert


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

That brunnette in love with the Chinese dude on walking dead is hot..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Its all lame howl world is lame


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

had some good bass two nites in a row!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

loadin pic


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

Can't wait til billy finds some big ones


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks good mtr


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks good^^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

This bass sure has a big pupil.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

ODR Dont think bass have big pupils.He thinks they have pin dots.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

pan fried with salt, black pepper, red pepper flakes, garlic flour and meal.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

added some roe to the pan tonight


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

man aw man


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> This bass sure has a big pupil.


crank flop
when you slam a crank bait overloaded with huge trebles and it catches an eye,


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

the pupils shrank


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

You can't eat bass


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

im thinkin of changing my avatar to the biggest bass


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Are those White bass mtr?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

i gave away to a young couple to eat


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

for their chidren


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Are those White bass mtr?



yes I just finished a plate full about 15 mins ago.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

they so good


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

We gonna go try and see if we  can catch us a mess whites next week.
Mid week so they wont be so many people on da river


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

River gets thick with folks when the white,hybrids and stripers are runnin.
It's very funny watchin people at the ramp.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

Some of em want to fight each other.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Im wishing I had a boat


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Id buy one but Mrs Mag is buggin me about a new kitchen


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Some of em want to fight each other.



none of those fights when the Mayfly hatch has those fish all over the dock lights eatin bugs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Time permitting, gonna hit a new pond tommorow


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

billy got a boat for sale


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

who missin a boat?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

is it just me or what?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

what???


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Id buy one but Mrs Mag is buggin me about a new kitchen



A boats a lot more fun than a kitchen


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

thinks there's no size limit on good eatin bass


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

you can beach the boat and cook over a fire


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> A boats a lot more fun than a kitchen



I agree


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

I got an old john boat with a trolling motor. Does well for my ponds. I eventually like to buy me a bass boat for da lake


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

kitchen shmitchten


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 10, 2015)

Goin coon huntn one mo time.

goodnight yall!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> thinks there's no size limit on good eatin bass



I think the smaller ones taste better but the big ones are still pretty fair.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

I think I'm gonna put my foot down and show her who's boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

What a few episodes of walking dead hope I don't have nightmares again


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

I had a top water frog lure that was awesome on our Lilly pads. The big bass would destroy them. Problem was the hooks would sometime cut the gills bad and kill the fish. Sometimes I just don't want to clean them but if it killed em, I was cleaning em


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What a few episodes of walking dead hope I don't have nightmares again



Watch out for the boogie man zoombie Mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm tired of being a beat down white man.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawks suppa


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Wish I was a hamburger


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey! What I miss?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

I cooked it over a camp fire and not in a kitchen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Fishbowl eating skettios and sausage.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

dhd's avatar made me lol all ova myself.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

See your a DAWG fan fish hawk!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> dhd's avatar made me lol all ova myself.



You like that


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Dawg fans have unrealistic expectations


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> See your a DAWG fan fish hawk!



Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wish I was a hamburger



Nothing like a good hamburger!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I cooked it over a camp fire and not in a kitchen



we dont need no kitchen


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dawg fans have unrealistic expectations



Only from our fooseball team


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dawg fans have unrealistic expectations



Not this guy, though I'm tired of losing to your gamecocks!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Go Seminoles


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

I could eat a hamburger every day of the week


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Lols that's the only game we win


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wish I was a hamburger



Migmack a fuzzyburger!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Not this guy, though I'm tired of losing to your gamecocks!



Mig a cocks fan?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

Fuzzy burger flop........


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wish I was a hamburger



I was slow to the punch on that comment LOLOL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm gonna go to the PF and tell them to love one another and be tolerant of each others need


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I think the smaller ones taste better but the big ones are still pretty fair.



Before the days of ESPeein, B.A.S.S. Master magazine had ads with big bass on fillet boards and recipes for bisquick battered bass. I remember because the recipe required condensed milk.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish they could all get along


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Dhd y'all ain't going to Elton John parade?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Mig a cocks fan?



Yep. He's one of a few Gamecock buddies I have. They all good boys though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I just don't like bass fishers. They misrable folks like the horn hunters


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Dhd meet someone "special" on the cruise?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm gonna go to the PF and tell them to love one another and be tolerant of each others need



You shouldn't tell other people what to do.

I mean it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I am a cocks fan


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dhd y'all ain't going to Elton John parade?



Yeah, ummmm,,,no


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yep. He's one of a few Gamecock buddies I have. They all good boys though



They got our number for sure


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Sonic double bacon cheese burger and a bag off shelled sunflower seeds and a 6pack of natty lite


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Elton John in the hood tonight. I'd go but got get the pizza boxes ready in the am.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Dhd meet someone "special" on the cruise?



Surprisingly it was quite the opposite on this cruise. If I was single & young....
A lot of young womans on this cruise...lots!! Had to wear sunglasses ALOT so da woman didn't smack me


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

On my third bowl......I gots rumble gut


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm gonna go on a cruise.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

DHD be gazin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty boy oops is here


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm gonna go on a cruise.



You would have loved this cruise being single. There was even a lot of cougar women hitting on younger boys..heck they was making eye at everyone lol


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> DHD be gazin.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

My cousin went on a cruise,met a woman,married her,moved to Wisconsin and was back down here in 6 months.....He said her breath smelt like cheese all the time.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


>



Bet you were swimming in the pool with goggles and a snorkel on to....Weren't you?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I went to Vegas with my wife and thought man I wish I was single


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Just kidding


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

^^^ in case she is a guest


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Yall done left


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm bouncing back and forth


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bet you were swimming in the pool with goggles and a snorkel on to....Weren't you?



Nah...to cold for the pool


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm at the bw's in jax  bout to head back to the hotel  they got a bar next door so I can drink a few with out drivin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> ^^^ in case she is a guest



I worry about that myself...I have the best wife in the world!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Bases covered!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Bigs, yo avatar making me hungry again


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

So is mine


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Mtech tell yo brother I said hey and keep up the good work


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Fitness chicken wang in my mouf


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Thisn not even close to bein done


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 10, 2015)

Bigs got some raw chicken


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah Bigs, done that before. You grilling or smoking den legs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Fish hawk, that a slab bluegill in your avatar


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 10, 2015)

They filet good when they get that big


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Just told him bige


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Actually he just got out of the navy


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

He is a civilian now


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I know mt


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2015)

decided to take a break from the guard shack.
What y'all up to?


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Yo red bama


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I need to buy a trailer, cheap and fast


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> I need to buy a trailer, cheap and fast



Sorry. Can't help.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm gonna have billy help me out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Super cheap on the low low, but nighttime pickup only


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm gonna have billy help me out.



I hope you gave Bill some idea of what kind of trailer you needed. He's bad to bring the wrong thing.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

I lived in a doublewide for years, mattech. I can give you some tips on lovin the doublewide life.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

$365 month payments will make your smile a little bigger.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Easy to move.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Don't require much land.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Move from county to county to avoid county taxes.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Easily towed with your minivan.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

$365 month payments.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Worth repeating.^^^


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I want to retire in a double wide in 51 acres of land with a 4 acre pond


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> $365 month payments will make your smile a little bigger.



For that, I could have an octowide trailer


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

If the wife ends up with the house, just go get another one.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

And a wind mill with solar panels


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

And we'll water


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I mean a utility trailer to haul my fo wheeler and plow


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Propane heat


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Thought u had 1 mtech


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Or park close to your neighbors and buy a big drop cord.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

I tried to talk the wife into buy 100 acres with a trailer, she weren't having it


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh, sorry. Can't help you there.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Flop^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Instead got three acres in a small subdivision.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Thought u had 1 mtech



No, I've been in yhe market for about 3 years. Lol.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

I missed my land buy a few weeks ago. I'm still depressed about it. 279 Oglethorpe Co acres for 310k. It didn't stay listed long.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

In hind sight I would have opted for a small house on a plot of land in da country


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

3 acres is a big lot, mattech.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I missed my land buy a few weeks ago. I'm still depressed about it. 279 Oglethorpe Co acres for 310k. It didn't stay listed long.



Dang, that's a steal


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

bigs = country boy at heart.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow  if I had money back in the 80's I would have bought tons of land at a few hundy an acre


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

I was going back into debt for 15 years but ida done it in a heartbeat.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 3 acres is a big lot, mattech.



For a subdivision its OK, I really can't complain, I'm in the culdesac and there is only about 25 house in here. My back yard backs up to a few hundred acres of woods then a cow pasture.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

I didn't have $20 in the 80's.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought I seen a pic of a mini van pulling a trailer with a plow and a 4 wheeler


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I was going back into debt for 15 years but ida done it in a heartbeat.



Well worth it.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I was 1 in 1980


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Red bammer said he was givin away property


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dang, that's a steal



It was. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

But only to billy


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I thought I seen a pic of a mini van pulling a trailer with a plow and a 4 wheeler



I use my father in-laws trailer when I really need to, but its not ideal. Plus they live 45 minutes away and its a lot of back tracking.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I see  but FIL 's and tell him to go get a new 1


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> It was. Thanks for reminding me.



Didn't mean to remind you that you missed out on a once in a lifetime deal. Sorry.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I am being willed a nice tractor


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I never had a once in a lifetime deal.  Wait I bought that mule for 3000 under market value....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Sawwweeeet, bigs!


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I see  but FIL 's and tell him to go get a new 1



Fil isn't the issue, he's cool and likes me, the mil and step bil have an issue with either me or my wife or something. I used it this summer and when I picked it up had weeds growing about a foot high above the floor, but all of a sudden it needed to be used and I had to bring it back the same day.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

I never get deals either.


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Usually if I get a deal, I get taken some how.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

HaHa..that's awesome, mattech! Family is the bestest.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

My FIL said he likes me and don't care what my mom says about me


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

He hugged me once and said you my boy blue


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he likes me more than a couple of his own


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

1 time he told me to whoop my bro in law


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Who's buying a tralor


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

he has 12 acre next to a green area no development ever  said if he dies last it's mine  but he married a much younger lady b


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

mattech bout 100 acres and a single wide, Magnum5.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear that, bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Werd


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in the market for a double wide. I want to store it in my back yard till I retire


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I will build off the double wide make it a redneck mansion.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Then I will spray paint it with my favorite nascar drivers colors and #!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Or camo it up


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Then I will buy a flock of racin quail and challenge Bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

You can underpin it bigs and build you a big red deck in the back for your smoker


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Get you a satalite dish on the corner


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I meant covey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Some pink,flamingos for the front yard


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

I think I would put turkey decoys in stead.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Mrs Bigs can be the queen of your double wide trailer


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Trailer flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

A few 3d deer targets


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

A 3 foot bass pond


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

A Dale Earnhardt mailbox


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

With. 8' Johnboat


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Nope a bass mail box


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

A gazebo in the front yard to dry your laundry on


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Werd


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

Tractor tires cut in half lining the driveway


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe an inlaw suite made out of a shed


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm getting all these ideas lookin out the winder


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Tires for my fence


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

A dog pin, in the front yard


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol. An old school satellite dish the big one in the back yard


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Broken down riding mowers decorating the front yard.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm running out of idears


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

And beer cans


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

You can keep,the Christmas lights on year round


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

A does pinto on blocks in the driveway.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Have to grow my hair out to business in da front party in da back


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

A mullet is a must


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey boss how is ky


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm going to sleep now..later


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2015)

Been rough today, I done caught one of them flu's.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Gnite 7 mags


----------



## bigelow (Mar 10, 2015)

Hope it ain't racin chicken flu


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

I got this .


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Tires for my fence



Boss said his was out of sight under snow.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

The year that Newt was makin headlines I talked a fellow into giving me a finger of spoil pile at the foot of the bridge on the SC side.  Was going to get donations and build a bronze statue that say "You are entering Gingrich country." Statue facing Savannah.  Anyway, that fellow had a doublewide on stilts for video gambling that had just got legal on this side of the river. We went inside to talk business and this other fellow in there kept hitting the jackpot. I asked him what he was going to do with all his money? He said, Buy a double wide. I asked , "not a house?" He hit another jackpot and said "Maybe a twostory doublewide".


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

Got two coons and a 140# pig. Pig was sleeping in the road on some grass. I pulled up . It stood up and stood there. I dropped it in it's tracks with the 22. Pig does not stink. It is a male. I had to feel to see if it was castrated. It was not. But I had to feel around to make sure. It is 2:35 AM and my butchering is about to start. It better be good meat.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy is about to throw some bacon on the stove.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Im grumpy..

Hope Boss is feeling better today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

I just don't  like time change.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 11, 2015)

Headed to the house her shortly .


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Time changed one hour. Now I stay up 3 hrs later at night.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy wouldn't know bacon from butts right now.  I did get it butchered. Clean too considering I did it in the yard with a coon huntn headlight with much help from my neighbor's fork lift that I just went and got. Not even tryin to be quiet about it, kinda hoping to wake him up and he would volunteer to help , but he is a sound sleeper when he wants to. Washed cuts off in the sink and put in Walmart plastic bags in freezer just tryin to cool it down , not freeze it.  Can't even tell by the smell it was a hog. Started getting scared somebody might see me butcherin at 3 AM and think I had poached a Buck what with no stink on it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

party at scrapy's house....gonna smoke some hog.....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

congrats on the pig scrapy


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mourning!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Sounds like your lucky Nite scrapy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

I felt like mt and big yesterday, I drove around all day!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> party at scrapy's house....gonna smoke some hog.....



Best part so far is I found six pints I blue crab meat that I had shucked. Twenty quarts of shrimp but I am tired of shrimp. I sure hope that meat won't freeze in the 12 hours it takes for me to catch a nap.

Also, I still got the trimming to do. Does anybody know if you trim wild hog like dear, such as , anything that ain't meat gets trimmed? Anyway you got a long time to think about it while I get some sleep.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Heard one Turkey gobble and picked up a sandblasting pot.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Heard one Turkey gobble and picked up a sandblasting pot.


Bo$$ was lookin for a pot to smoke eel in.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Murnin


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Bo$$ smokes pot nowa?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Pot flap^^^


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

medicinal purposes......


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Morning


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> medicinal purposes......



Ain't nuthin wrong wit dat


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like a purty day ahead


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Looks like a purty day ahead



I gots an aunt and uncle from Thompson


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Looks like a purty day ahead


Yep , for sleepin. But tonight is calling for rain.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2015)

Mornin', folks. I laid up wit da fluz.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Aww man, sorry to hear that hillbilly. Hope you feel better soon, that's sum bad junk.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

there is a bad virus going around herra......and I mean a BAD ONE...


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

That aint no good Hillbilly




rydert said:


> there is a bad virus going around herra......and I mean a BAD ONE...



Yep.........  Had half the shop out for almost 2 weeks


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin', folks. I laid up wit da fluz.


 You bragging 'bout a fluzy? I wouldn't even tell it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin', folks. I laid up wit da fluz.



I've had crud in my chest since Friday. Finally went to the Dr yesterday. He gave me a Z pack, an inhaler , these things to take that look like pearls and some cough syrup with hydrocodine. I was actualy staring to feel better late yesterday but even after taking the cough syrup before bed, as soon as I went to bed I started coughing. I did not go to sleep till @ 5am. Found out this morning that the inhaler has some type of stimulant in it that gives you all kind of energy. On top of all this, I confirmed with the doc yesterday that I have a hernia that has to be repaired so every time I cough I have to hold my intestines in. Good thing I'm off today


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> there is a bad virus going around herra......and I mean a BAD ONE...



Yep, this is some nasty stuff for sure. Half our crew out with it, too. I feel like I been runnovered with a truck.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> I gots an aunt and uncle from Thompson



Really? They still live here?
And its Thomson not Thompson


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin', folks. I laid up wit da fluz.



Dang NCHillbilly. There's some nasty stuff going around. Hope you feel better soon. A shot of Likker should help


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

I am what they call a heavy smoker. Every year or two I get a respiratory infection.  

When you get over the infection your lungs feel so much better because they are cleaned out I reckon.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 11, 2015)

Don't think I could even handle a floozy right now, scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't think I could even handle a floozy right now, scrapy.


It must be bad. I must be gone.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope all you sick jokers get to feelin better.. And keep that stuff upair with y'all.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 11, 2015)

Feel better everyone, I had the flu last
year no fun.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Hope all you sick jokers get to feelin better.. And keep that stuff upair with y'all.



At least till coon season is over or the gators come out, whatever happens first.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope all y'all heal up quuck


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

I was bed ridden Saturday night. Ain't dat bad. Just got to be a man and get up and go.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 11, 2015)

dis one them outta both ends kinda virus or just normal sick kinda virus?


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Really? They still live here?
> And its Thomson not Thompson



sorry.........yep they still there


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ere'body gettin' sick in here.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Ima put on a mask.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Folks at the office will think Im crazy, but you can't be too careful.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope y'all get well soon.  Flu is awful stuff.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Sho nuff


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

OdB


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Shimmy shimmy


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

Just watched wiggle wiggle wiggle...I'm feeling a little better now. You should try it NCH


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle makes everything better


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Office up town has 7 people out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Im not out I gota keep the boxes going


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

The bare necessities advertisement gonna get banded


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

or get me fired hope they pull that add


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 11, 2015)

lol...why you searching that miggy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

I hope Cube folks didn't see that add


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> lol...why you searching that miggy



I searched depicted today that was it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not even saying what my ad was a few minutes ago. And, NO, I was not searching anything about it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Very similar to that Brokeback Mountain movie. I did not approve.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Is youth turkey this weekend?


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Very similar to that Brokeback Mountain movie. I did not approve.



odd...........


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Is youth turkey this weekend?



yes....Sat and Sunday


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Very odd. It involved a hottub.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

And handicap weekend.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

I got a bad hip.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Turtletoe too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Crowtoe on the other foot.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Hope yous guys getin to feel better soon. Sucks about the hernia m7

You still hittin the docks today.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

m7 can hunt this weekend too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hope yous guys getin to feel better soon. Sucks about the hernia m7
> 
> You still hittin the docks today.



Prolly not now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yall sum sickly folks!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Sick cause i'm hungry....not a cough do to cold sick


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang! I'm the heavy smoker just turned 63 this week. Sounds like the old folks home in here all the complaints comparings.

Billy come closer  to lieing about feelin alright than complainin.  Young women do Not want to hear about sad. Heck, I do not want to hear about it neither. And I dang sure don't want to hear sad from a young woman.  

Me and Billy both, just feel like being non-sympathetic today I reckon is all. Bless my soul.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

X2^^^^!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy=non-sympathetic


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

p-nut and Scrapy=non-sympathetic


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Preach it, Scrapy!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

P'nut = Scrapy's amen choir


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

I gimped a big ol' rooster gobbler in this campground yesterday. Rolled him good but he got up and runned off.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm Gettin over my sickness. Think I had a touch of the rabies from a dog bite.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

I had rabies one time...........


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang Flurida hunters stay in that campground.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nutnut with an early bird gimp... You are wise in the ways of Billy.. Made me proud


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Early march and corn piles = good turkey huntin'


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Goin to fill my feeders this weekend


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

hey


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> Scrapy=non-sympathetic


 Scrapy done had a good,hard night huntn and cleaning.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

savage done come out with the auto 17.hmr.........


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

My mother called it a carving set. My daddy called it a butcher knife.  Divided family. Knife and all had bone handle and silver butts, 12 inch blade and old blue steel. Now, I Don't butcher hogs every day so it took a while. Gave up on that Buck knife early on. Did 99% of it with that carvin set and used the steel rod often .  1% with azalea an sasanqua loppers.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

The add is back. I am not offended. but im at work and have to quikly scroll down while staring at the models


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't have any such adds.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your kind words Scrapy.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Walmarks phone add now.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

Even yet today, when we all gather up at a family reunion and all us Billys would rather get a slice of ham , thick as your finger , and slap it between two slices of white bread with the crust pulled off. BUT NO! somebody got to carve off slices of ham, keepin in tradition, like a Subway I had on the way over the rivah hyah.

Ain't as bad as the new couples toten in boxes of Churches fried chicken. Lest I complain. BUT!! I wantn Texas Cream 40 cowpeas flavored with hamhock if I am gonna ride dis far. Not no Bushes Vancamps poke and beans . Blessem but, OPeeee hep me out. I got a feelin I about to tick every body off.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrap on his soap box taday... Git em scrap


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Even yet today, when we all gather up at a family reunion and all us Billys would rather get a slice of ham , thick as your finger , and slap it between two slices of white bread with the crust pulled off. BUT NO! somebody got to carve off slices of ham, keepin in tradition, like a Subway I had on the way over the rivah hyah.
> 
> Ain't as bad as the new couples toten in boxes of Churches fried chicken. Lest I complain. BUT!! I wantn Texas Cream 40 cowpeas flavored with hamhock if I am gonna ride dis far. Not no Bushes Vancamps poke and beans . Blessem but, OPeeee hep me out. I got a feelin I about to tick every body off.




My ex-wife once took a subway sammich to me-maw's instead of eating what was there.  She was from Jersey


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

She wasn't very well liked by anybody.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

In fact, it's fair to say the whole dang family let out a collective sigh of relief when she decided to quit the marriage.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

I threw a party, and framed the divorce decree on my living room wall.  It hung there proudly for many years.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My ex-wife once took a subway sammich to me-maw's instead of eating what was there.  She was from Jersey



That is funny and sad.. All at the same time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

JB is a lucky man.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

The bare add is back


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

It's very bare


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

A ey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

hey


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mud shoots... He misses


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That is funny and sad.. All at the same time



Couldn't talk her out of it......she diddn't get how rude it was, thought I was crazy for tellin' her it was rude.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Mud shoots... He misses



Epic fail flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> JB is a lucky man.



Yes, I was the happiest divorcee ever.  

Even though I'm half-yankee, one thing I made darn sure of was that wife #2 was a southern girl.  Happily remarried now.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Just watched wiggle wiggle wiggle...I'm feeling a little better now. You should try it NCH



In sight!  You give me insight. Sometimes I just read stuff too fast and be gone. I should slow down and ax my self. Did you read it? Read it again.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Epic fail flop



Like me on a dove field


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Couldn't talk her out of it......she diddn't get how rude it was, thought I was crazy for tellin' her it was rude.



I guarantee maw maws cookin was better than subway


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

hello


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks a lot for your kind words Scrapy.



You need some of "the recipe" Bo$$. Im out! I usually have some in the fridge just in case of a snake bite. If I feel sumpin coming on, I'd take a few swigs and it would knock it out....I've been bitten by a few snakes lately so I'm out.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Couldn't talk her out of it......she diddn't get how rude it was, thought I was crazy for tellin' her it was rude.


 I told a girl one time at Georgia Southern that she could stand to lose ten pounds only cause she askeds. It made her not like me but it also depressed me for years thinkin I had hurt her feelins . I finally got over it.

Whatcha think about this, she askeded?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I told a girl one time at Georgia Southern that she could stand to lose ten pounds only cause she askeds. It made her not like me but it also depressed me for years thinkin I had hurt her feelins . I finally got over it.



Scrapy=compassionate


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

just think what scrapy really felt like sayin


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

fish was so good last night we might do three in a roe


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I guarantee maw maws cookin was better than subway



It was.  The ex was/is an idiot.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Whatcha think about this, she askeded?



Prolly worked out for the best, Scrapy.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

I have to spread fish dinners out.  Can't do 2 nights in a row......of anything, really.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

new recipe for dinner #3


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

almond crusted on a bed of rice with fried okree and a salad


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

may make the rice special too.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Dang that sounds good!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

My "special rice" is usually just rice pilaf from a box when I'm eatin' fish.  I like to make it with broth and a bay leaf, but the wife and kids don't like it cooked that way.......they like plain food.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It was.  The ex was/is an idiot.


Compassionate Scrapy sayin the ex just tryin to get by, bye, buy,  goodbie .Non compassionate Scrapy sayin nothing.


I hate word correct spellin with apass ion .


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 11, 2015)

martin?


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Quick lunch, earning my paycheck today. Later yall


----------



## ccherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey now!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> My "special rice" is usually just rice pilaf from a box when I'm eatin' fish.  I like to make it with broth and a bay leaf, but the wife and kids don't like it cooked that way.......they like plain food.



Mine is kind of a different hybrid of messican fried rice


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

Quack been dancing with a dude that looked like a women.......and like it.....


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

when you points experts get on here. can you tell me or pm what this type is? It's primitive work I found in quartz flint and chert.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> Quack been dancing with a dude that looked like a women.......and like it.....



Pics?


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

video.....


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> video.....



No thank you


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

Wooooooo.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> when you points experts get on here. can you tell me or pm what this type is? It's primitive work I found in quartz flint and chert.
> 
> View attachment 828012


Looks like a wisha point, thats a rock that you wisha was a point


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

lol-ing @ Sinclair......


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

wait....did Sinclair just post in da billy thread?.........


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> wait....did Sinclair just post in da billy thread?.........


 I like Billy.....


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Stinks like bassfisherman in here lately


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 11, 2015)

Can I post in hera today?


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I try and rile up the PF but those smart guys dont pay the Porstaf no mind.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Can I post in hera today?


You need to keep a eye on them messican painters


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I need to post in the thread killers thread


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

3333, thats one of the ones they tied on a stick with deer tendons.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

My 2nd post in here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Anyone seen billy.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I gonna take my ball and go home


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

I think I know one of the guest.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

flop?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

K did you see where I rolled that turkey gobbler at? Pic, back a few pages.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

That is one nice flop you got there Dert.


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

that's for kmc

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9364885&postcount=471


----------



## rydert (Mar 11, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> That is one nice flop you got there Dert.



almost missed it.......


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> K did you see where I rolled that turkey gobbler at? Pic, back a few pages.


No I did not see it,


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm to lazy to go back an look. Easy come easy go, pnut!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Gud flop dirt.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 11, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> You need to keep a eye on them messican painters



I'm painting it myself!

Just didn't wish too.I cant see paying any  of the guys what they want so far.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's for kmc
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9364885&postcount=471



Thanks dert.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 11, 2015)

hello there


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hay krun!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey nut


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Fancy pants came in sluming today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm gonna get a good buzz. Drank some reebs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm on #2 got 8 left


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

When I start posting everyone leaves in get the useless love. And the bare essentials models are gone from the adds


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> When I start posting everyone leaves in get the useless love. And the bare essentials models are gone from the adds


Looks like they dont like you much better than fancy pants


----------



## oops1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm on #2 got 8 left



Ten pack?


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

12 pack minus two


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Still working


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Ready to go though


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Looks like they dont like you much better than fancy pants



Eyerecon so.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Good steal Mm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Bam fancy pants flopp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Unintended but I'll take it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

$3 self rising Kroger pizza and reebs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

For dinner


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> $3 self rising Kroger pizza and reebs



I'd rather  heat grocery store pizza than Papa Johns or Dominos


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> when you points experts get on here. can you tell me or pm what this type is? It's primitive work I found in quartz flint and chert.



Could be one of these or just a fancy pants thumb scraper in milky quartzite


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey guys


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey bigelow


----------



## T.P. (Mar 11, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

Did yall see clovis henry over in the fishing forum.He uses a brake hub like Kmac for a boat anchor


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> Looks like a wisha point, thats a rock that you wisha was a point



Thought that was a point you wisha fish was still there


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Could be one of these or just a fancy pants thumb scraper in milky quartzite



Would you still call the back a stem?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Nine eyed nanny goats


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

Indiscriminate fiisher


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Would you still call the back a stem?



Not a stem but a base.This point has what you would call a stem


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Not a stem but a base.This point has what you would call a stem



found three like that in the area and what looked like a broken drill.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 11, 2015)

Y'all on point again?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Not a stem but a base.This point has what you would call a stem



That's why I was asking I know where the stem supposed to be but it was just round with no flute.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

yello???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

falop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> found three like that in the area and what looked like a broken drill.



keep lookin where's there's three theirs bound to be four or more


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like a recently made replica FH, prolly only a thousand year old copy of an older point.................


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

I feel sorry for those injuns that had to work quartz.It's harder than woodpecker lips


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Hilsman, my wife said our guns are on the front porch.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I feel sorry for those injuns that had to work quartz.It's harder than woodpecker lips



harder than a woodpecker with rubber lips?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> found three like that in the area and what looked like a broken drill.



A complete drill is hard to come by.I've only found one.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Pew pew pew


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Bang bang bang


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey Hilsman, my wife said our guns are on the front porch.



saweet


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Pow


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattech said:


> Pow



It's the Catalina wine mixer


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

no fish 2 nite  pizza


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

billy showed me a hole on sinclair where he sez ill win the be-effel.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

i need a coangler link


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lotsa arra head finders in here.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 11, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> i need a coangler link


They's this guy from Milledgeville


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Boy doesn't have baseball on Wednesdays, so I got to watch daughter's gymnastics tonight.  Took her to get pizza after.  Good times.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> It's the Catalina wine mixer



Step brothers. Lol


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> They's this guy from Milledgeville


he's takin his he just put a seat in for the tournament


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

mattech said:


> Step brothers. Lol



I didn't lol at that scene the first few times I watched it.  Then, one day, it was funny to me


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

They wont let you stash gas


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

what is he sayin? peouw?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Bam Bam Bam


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Boom BBoooom


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Wuz up


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

My puter sayz I have 2 627 post!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Wierd!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

im up barely


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

sudda fed


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

That ain't no gator on  that golf course in Florida, there's still crocs down thera...............just sayin'....................


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

you puter talks


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

O Well


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

just hit the button oncet


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

What say the experts?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

That's a nice deer you kilt last nite K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Yea it talks!
Does ya'll see two 627 post?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

tankz dave


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

627 going once
627 going twice


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

...


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

just one    i even looked back a few pages to be sure


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Ya'll don't care 1 bit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Still that way on mine


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

i care how many puters do you got?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

are they side by side?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

next to a mir?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

7 and 7?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

I may not sound like I care but I do K......................


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

twin peeks?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, I need more sausage...


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

I care


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

What's up MT. You see the weather for sat. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

What county are you huntin this weekend


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Haven't looked at the weather. I will either be in heard or Meriwether county.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Got a busy weekend, but I'm gonna try and make it out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

mt bad no flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

just wondered who this is
never mind


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey yall  

I'm so ticked off right now


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey yall  

I'm so ticked off right now


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Bigs, sorry to hear that


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

What you talkin' about Willis?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

My 13 yr old seen my 11 yr old crying at school today


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> my 13 yr old seen my 11 yr old crying at school today



and?........................................


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess  3 kids in her science class are messing with her and she won't exactly say how she is being picked on.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

why


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Of course these 3 kids are the opposite race if it were the other way around it would be a hate crime!!!! 

There would be riots and protests in the streets n


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Bo$$, I need more sausage...



Might be in Atlanta this weekend, if you are gonna be that far North.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Of course these 3 kids are the opposite race if it were the other way around it would be a hate crime!!!!



It's tough these days.  Maybe the teacher can help.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Nothin will be done.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 11, 2015)

home school or private


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

The teacher seems to be part of the problem  either he is blind or stupid  we will see when I drag him out of class Friday when I get home b


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Go to the school and be mean and loud. Liberals talk tough but they cave when confronted.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The teacher seems to be part of the problem  either he is blind or stupid  we will see when I drag him out of class Friday when I get home b



Pics and video when it happens please!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> pics and video when it happens please!



x2!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

If a teacher sees it happening and doesn't stop it, they are complicit.  I'd be ticked too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

My son was in the third grade, show and tell was on Friday, on Thursday night he asked if he could take my boxing gloves to show and tell the next day. A little intrigued I said sure. He got expelled the next day, but they never picked on him again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The teacher seems to be part of the problem  either he is blind or stupid  we will see when I drag him out of class Friday when I get home b



U know the teachers hands are tied also. With what the media & all they do. I think all of our handsare tied til we get gooberment checks so we can riot in the streets for weeks. .02


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Back from crappie ️️fishing again. Wid minners and the boat this time


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Kept 27 fish this time. Caught between 50-60 fishes


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Goin through the same thing with my 15 yr old stepson. We've even gotten the law involved


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

The biggest I caught.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Had the biggest one I ever hooked into break the line as I was trying to pull her in the boat . I thought she was a good bass!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

The stranger


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice mess o fish


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Fileted them jokers. Now need hot oil and ️️Reebs


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Hate to hear that bigs


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Goin through the same thing with my 15 yr old stepson. We've even gotten the law involved



Sorry to hear that, MG.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice DHD!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 11, 2015)

I think school was a lot safer when kdis were allowed to defend themselves.  Now, a kid can't stop a bully or he gets suspended or expelled himself, and they also get in trouble with the police......just for doing the right thing.  So bullies are going unchecked.  It's a mess.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Yall are makin me wanna buy a boat


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hate to hear that bige and Mg


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I think school was a lot safer when kdis were allowed to defend themselves.  Now, a kid can't stop a bully or he gets suspended or expelled himself, and they also get in trouble with the police......just for doing the right thing.  So bullies are going unchecked.  It's a mess.



That's exactly what happened last week. He got suspended for two days


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Biggs, If it was that beautiful child whose picture was on here the other day, then you ain't got no problem going back to prison.............


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Me n billy going in the gun bidness. Pew pew pew pew pew.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Heck, I'll go with you............


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Me n billy going in the gun bidness. Pew pew pew pew pew.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

These kids belong to a "gang" so the Leo says


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> The stranger



Nice stranger.....whats the gloves for?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Of course these 3 kids are the opposite race if it were the other way around it would be a hate crime!!!!
> 
> There would be riots and protests in the streets n



Yep


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

mattech said:


> Me n billy going in the gun bidness. Pew pew pew pew pew.


Nice spread!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

I belong to a gang myself


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Nice stranger.....whats the gloves for?



I realized after cleaning hundreds of fish that if you put on latex gloves, yo hands don't smell fishy all night.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

No cereal number


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Matt done broke his gun.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I belong to a gang myself



What da name of your gang?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Evening bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

The useless billy gang


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I belong to a gang myself



The Buckeye Billy Badboys. BBB


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> The useless billy gang



I've met them, Kinda rough crowd..............Sleep in cars and invoke self immulation......................


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Stand for hours and stare off into the woods, silent and immobile................


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 11, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> I realized after cleaning hundreds of fish that if you put on latex gloves, yo hands don't smell fishy all night.



We gots a guy around the community we call Red.I buy him a cheap six pack and he cleans all tha fish I got.
Red's sorrier than Billy ever thought about being.He don't work,45 years old and still lives at home,no car or license,no job.He's a good fish cleaner though,roughly translates to .15 cent a fish for a 30 fish limit.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Light themselves on far. Some good fellas


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

What?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Two mo


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Caint wait to make my custom tater gun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 11, 2015)

Flip


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Goot un gut


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Caint wait to make my custom tater gun



Taters ain't hard to kill, are they?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Four members of the Buckeye Billy Bad Boys were apprehended today while trying to rob change from a bubble gum machine.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> We gots a guy around the community we call Red.I buy him a cheap six pack and he cleans all tha fish I got.
> Red's sorrier than Billy ever thought about being.He don't work,45 years old and still lives at home,no car or license,no job.He's a good fish cleaner though,roughly translates to .15 cent a fish for a 30 fish limit.



Dang, I need a red!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

No Dave that's my 5 yr old. This one is my huntin partner.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

I want to join an old school southern gang.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

He's a lucky feller, ol Red.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

My 11 year old is a ginger I'm sure that has something to do with it these crappie heads.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

36 flop^^


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Now I'm just makin stuff up n


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I want to join an old school southern gang.



You already did.........


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice stack o fish dhd


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah billy mafia got a bit of groin to do


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

I will start recruiting


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

That will make a good thread I gots the next one if I'm around.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey boss you never sent me the list???


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Turkey season is getten here & I ain't got no call.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

I ain't got no gun or shells


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Big its turkey poachenseason!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

I need summers to hunt


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Any side the road.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Eyes gotsta get me a drum set so I can mim ik a turkey bird drummin


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Hils drummed that one in there.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Youth turkey this weekend taking tiny and smalls out. Maybe medium if soccer don't get in the way. It will be me and 3 goral with shotguns. It will be epic.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Hey boss you never sent me the list???



Now you got me confused, I been sending a list to somebody else. PM me, I prolly forgot, I forgot what I had for lunch today. Pm me again.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Goin to let them all shoot the same bird


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

OABA recipients you can recall???


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think red bama and nch ever got 1


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

R they exempt cause that ain't useless enough??


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

I think I will hand down my old set of brass knuckles to smalls tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Any objections??


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

My wife objects?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

She needs to grow up and be a leader


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> OABA recipients you can recall???



Oh yeah, I only have about the first 15 or so. I have them stored in my desk drawer some where.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Nutten wrong wid a brick in a lunch box.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

I will probably get a few more bigs, I am working on some Billy history for #300


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

I got a trumbone for turkey hunting Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

And a saxaphone.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey gsp.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 11, 2015)

Selfies 101


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

The problem is smalls is too sweet of a girl. Cares about everyone friend or foe. I try to bring her to reality but don't want her to change her own perspective on life.  I don't push anything on my kids I try to let them decide for themselves. I just try and guide them in the right direction. 

Am I doin it wrong??????


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Werd


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

754 up in here he must have heard there was open recruiting for the billy mafia


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got a free double of makers the bar tender her screwed up an order. I said don't throw that out that would be abuse b


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm heading to bed after thisun nite y'all


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

You got some pointers gsp?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Caught it off the bed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Snagged it fishen


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Used a little brim


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Got it outa someones live well while they where eaten dinner.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

kissed it an put it back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Got it outa my camp, I have poachers.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

My phone dies quicker than a thing thing that dies fast


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You got some pointers gsp?



Chin up, never smile! A small smirk is permitted but the smirk is only to send the message "i am the best." Get close to the camera and careful not to distend the fishes jaw while holding it. Dragging the fish through leaves & dirt is very much acceptable.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 11, 2015)

Nut was Rollin roosters at to camp earlier kmc


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks big. We'll find that bird an enter it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

wERD IS NO BIRDS THERE. hEY SUMPAN WONG.wHAT YOURECON.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

They everywhere else.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

None there either. bKw has them all.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey double, I'll have another bartender.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Chin up, never smile! A small smirk is permitted but the smirk is only to send the message "i am the best." Get close to the camera and careful not to distend the fishes jaw while holding it. Dragging the fish through leaves & dirt is very much acceptable.



That's all nice, but I was talking about Bird Dogs.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That's all nice, but I was talking about Bird Dogs.



They cant point to where the bass are hiding!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> They cant point to where the bass are hiding!



Will they retrieve?


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Will they retrieve?



They probably have as much chance of retrieving one as i do here lately, i think Billy has hit the lakes i fish and cleaned them out.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Mallard is still mad.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 11, 2015)

Has billy ever given a photography class?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Nut was Rollin roosters at to camp earlier kmc



It was bo$$'s camp?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

My phone is actin the fool.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

I had to catch up, backerds.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Been research gun manufacturing.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 11, 2015)

I hate 16 hour days.
Hope y'all had a good one. I'm going to bed.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Now I don't have a box to type in. I have to hit post reply?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

I wish days were at least 33 hours.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

My daughter had three teef pulled today. Her grown up teef started coming in and the babies never fell out.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

This is aggravating.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

Toof ferry better be packin tonite!


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 11, 2015)

Toof fairy needs to be good to her! My daughter lost her first tooth last month, she was so proud of losing that tooth.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm going to bed. Maybe bama can fix my phone. Nite y'all!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2015)

Night Flash, I am gone too.


----------



## mattech (Mar 11, 2015)

Toof ferry has evolved big time. I used to get between a quota - a buck. The toof ferry is bringing my daughter a $45 doll. Smh


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

Wanna adopt me MT ?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 12, 2015)

Where'd everbody go?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Good grief MT yall must be rich folk


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

The on topic Q&A and facebooks selfys need to stop.  This will not be tolerated.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 12, 2015)

GSP must be ODR's baby boy?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

h0000000


----------



## ccherry (Mar 12, 2015)

hEY NOW


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Cherry feeling fancy this moaning


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

ccherry, them Worley boys been catching 75+ a day.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2015)

Goin to


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2015)

Take it to the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2015)

Flop


----------



## ccherry (Mar 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> ccherry, them Worley boys been catching 75+ a day.



Wish I had time to go


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I had to catch up, backerds.



Me too two 2......  What's up wid dat???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh yea. Mernin???


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Me too two 2......  What's up wid dat???



Don't know but I ain't likin it!


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Don't know but I ain't likin it!



Me either. I turnt my phone off to see if that would fix it. It didn't


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2015)

My phone goes to the bottom of the page when I update it. Is that what y'all's is doin


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 12, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Dang, I need a red!!



Yea Red comes in handy at times but he can be irritating at times too.If you see him at the store he always wants to borrow a dollar or needs a ride.He's a decent lawnmower fixer to.He don't ask you for any of your fish either,Red don't eat.
Red will work for cheap beer.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2015)

Long flop ^^=


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm done with this crap. Everywhere you go on this sight takes you to the bottom of the page. Goberment computer geeks could do better


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine goes to the bottom too.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine don't go to the bottom.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

I gotta stop staying up so late


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm gonna need some meds T


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Yours seem to work


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine has been doing it and not bothering me, but since y'all said something it is upsetting me


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 12, 2015)

Started at the bottom and now we are here


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 12, 2015)

Top or bottom.....You gotta start shomewheres


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

hay billys


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 12, 2015)

mattech upset,now I am.

Going to cut some tree's from the ice storm.

Boss said he was tired of going around them to get to his office.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

I really wish I was a more effective communicator, I tend to make phone conversations awkward.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Before I said bye, I yelled out


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

A big


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

LOLs at the flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

So.....Im trying some different coffee today......gonna take some gettin' used to.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thought I'd try something different, but now wishin' I had stuck with same ol


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Made a whole pot too.....prolly end up dumping half of it.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

This was a useless adventure.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

my wife likes that flavored coffee......not me, I like my coffee to taste like coffee......not caramel


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> my wife likes that flavored coffee......not me, I like my coffee to taste like coffee......not caramel


I just started drinking coffee two months ago. Can only drink it with cream and sugar. I ran out of milk. Little store near here had no milk or coffee creamer. Not to be out done I spied a bottle of Mr Boston Eggnog. I have now found me a new recipe and it tastes great twwooo.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 12, 2015)

Scrapy musta had a hot date last night...


----------



## ccherry (Mar 12, 2015)

Night shift was slackin....


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 12, 2015)

Was stove up from cleanin hog.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> my wife likes that flavored coffee......not me, I like my coffee to taste like coffee......not caramel



YEa, I don't do the flavored stuff.  Just dark roast.  Kind-a like crack in a cup.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 12, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> My phone goes to the bottom of the page when I update it. Is that what y'all's is doin





mattech said:


> Mine has been doing it and not bothering me, but since y'all said something it is upsetting me



This


----------



## ccherry (Mar 12, 2015)

What is up with this site??? Gonna wear my thumbs out


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 12, 2015)

Its fixin to crash!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

Werk or not?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 12, 2015)

Take the day off 3333.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 12, 2015)

hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Stupid fedex


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

my ears


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

my nose


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

my head


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

all out of duct tape


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

My neck


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

My back


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 12, 2015)

im here


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Wish I had time to go


You and me both.


mguthrie said:


> My phone goes to the bottom of the page when I update it. Is that what y'all's is doin


Mine does it too. Very aggravating.


mattech said:


> I'm gonna need some meds T





mattech said:


> Yours seem to work



Mine will turn your lights out.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

ODR's friend is hera.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What I miss?



Just this 27lb bass I caught


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

Haddy, gsp.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

You should really support a fish of that size with two points of contact. It could dislocate their jaw.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

And my neck hurts now. You have a long way to go to catch odr's picher skills.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

16 lbs max too.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd like to see a pic of it swimming to actually say it's real.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

2mag is here.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

GSP look supset in that pic......maybe he wanted a bigger bass


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 2mag is here.



It keeps getting lower?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

He's upset cause his boat is turned over.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

I figure it's because of the coolness outside, 1.5mag.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Too much background info, GSP.  Now everybody knows where you caught it.  

Gotsta scribble out them trees.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I figure it's because of the coolness outside, 1.5mag.



Hey now!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

Im a bank walker


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Me to too two 2 for the most part, 7M.  A few kind folks let me ride along, though.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

Another employee back in jail. Nice.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Another employee back in jail. Nice.



Beating his wife?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

flip


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Morning all now my neck
hurts from looking at that fish.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 12, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Im a bank walker



Lol! Not me.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mourning krun!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mornin KAren


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I like fishing from a dock


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Lol! Not me.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I like fishing from a dock



Me to.  I have access to one where I can fill a bucket with crappie just about any time of year.  Love taking the kids there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Today is pasta day at work we eating good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Iron workers are a special group of folks TP.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Billy is going down fast.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

15 mins between post


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Me to.  I have access to one where I can fill a bucket with crappie just about any time of year.  Love taking the kids there.



My plans were to go to one of the Marina's on Allatoona and do that yesterday but it didn't work out. This is the time to hit the deep water docks for the crappie


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Iron workers are a special group of folks TP.



LoL for sure.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been reading else where.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 12, 2015)

Kayran fixing to move on ...


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

No I was catching up on the news


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Slow Billy.  How long we been working on this thread?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Only about a day I think


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I sped up the last one


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

pushed really hard


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

put the petal to the metal


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

floored it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

needed some help


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

then didn't get much


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

flopper


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 12, 2015)

Burn it down!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 12, 2015)

tear it up


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Where's everybody when you need them


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Everybody fishing


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Eating


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sleeping


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Recovering


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Gots a headache


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Lost your tongue


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nothing to say


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

something to say?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm alone again


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I made fuzzy's ignore list


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't like talking to myself


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm lonely


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Y'all just aint right


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Making me do this alone.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nitram waiting for the flopper


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wonder if he'll get it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Probably will


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

He's better than me


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

It's almost time


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just a few more


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

It's time


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I wore myself out.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2015)

Morning KRun.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey , morning Boss


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

hay dare.......


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

I was in a chicken racing accident..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

chicken throwed me off and kicked me in the ribs.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

broke a rib and chipped my sternum..........


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

dang mean ole chicken.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> I was in a chicken racing accident..........



What happened, did you get hit by a flying gizzard?


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

believe ima gonna have to put him down...


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

rydert said:


> believe ima gonna have to put him down...



see above post^^^^


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What happened, did you get hit by a flying gizzard?



see above post^^^


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

quoted the wrong one the first time..........


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dert been had by a mad hen


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Cluck cluck


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Gentlemen, start your chickens.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's get ready to cluck


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Cock a doodle dooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Y'all gonna burn the feathers off those things.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Prayers sent rydert


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Too much background info, GSP.  Now everybody knows where you caught it.
> 
> Gotsta scribble out them trees.



prolly caught it out of a lake somewhere


----------



## oops1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello thera.. Hope ryedirt heals quickly


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't let them peck your eye balls out


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

anybody can do that


----------



## oops1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Crap


----------



## oops1 (Mar 12, 2015)

This un's did


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

chickens can be fierce


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 12, 2015)

roll over tide!


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

this chicken didn't have but one leg......


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

imagine what would have happened if it had two.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

could have broke more that ribs and sternums............


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

I want a racing spider goat.


http://m.phys.org/news194539934.html


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

couldn't call 911 cause it done knocked da breff out of me......


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

I worry more about there beaks


----------



## oops1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Y'all have me skeered of poultry now


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

That's scary stuff Matt


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Chickens are mean


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

They gots attitude


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

We need a chicken goat


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

they'll chase ya


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

Why


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2015)

Afternoon Martin, bigs, Ridirt, and matt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Goats should lay eggs


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

sorry I asked never mind


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

them Kentucky chickins are the worse ones I eva seen.....


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

This one's done lock it down


----------



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2015)

Live from the interviewing room  trying to hire Billys polar opposite


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

You can had an egg and a gyro together


----------



## karen936 (Mar 12, 2015)

the end


----------



## rydert (Mar 12, 2015)

hey KyDawg...


----------



## mattech (Mar 12, 2015)

Last flop^^^


----------



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2015)

Bam


----------



## oops1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Lock it


----------



## bigelow (Mar 12, 2015)

I will get this one


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey! You kids get out of my yard!


----------

